# setLayout aber wie?



## lollo (15. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

ich hab mir einen Frame erstellt und ein BorderLayout erstellt. In 2 Bereichen hab ich mir ein Panel gelegt, in den East und North, nun möchte ich dem South ein GridLayout zuweisen, das nicht auf einem Panel liegt.

Vorher hab ich es ja immer so gemacht bei den Panels:


```
...
content.setLayout( new BorderLayout( ) );
....
JPanel East = new JPanel();
East.setLayout( new FlowLayout( ) );
East.add(new JLabel("1"));
East.add(new JLabel("2"));  
East.add(new JLabel("3"));
content.add( "East" , East );
```


und jetzt will ich dem South ohne Panle ein GridLayout zuweisen, wie soll ich das anstllen?


----------



## Beni (15. Mrz 2005)

Da ein Layout _immer_ an einen Container gebunden ist, ist es nicht anders möglich, als ein Panel einzufügen. (Oke, man kann das auch direkt auf einen Container setzen, hat aber denselben Effekt).

Allenfalls kannst du ein anderes Layout benutzen, welches mehr Einstellungen als das BorderLayout bietet: GridBagLayout oder auch das FormLayout (kein Standardlayout, aber ergoogelbar).


----------

